# Sillosocks or Deadlies?



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

I am in a little bind.

I have 46 dozen deadlys and 130 dozen sillosocks, obviously way to many decoys for one individual. So you guys think that I should sell all my Sillosocks and go to A few more dozen Deadlys or do you think that I should just sell the Deadlys and sell down to 100 dozen sillosocks? I am just looking for opinons on the matter. I think the deadlys look alot better than sillosocks especially in high wind but deadlys are so much heavier and take up alot more space!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Should give white rocks a look. I know you already have the decoys but the white rocks fall right in between sillosocks and deadlys.

But if I already had the decoys I would always choice sillosocks just because of the weight and storage.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

SS all the way, deadlys look very bad to me. just dont have a good profile. I will be running 130 dozen and 50 dozen GHG this spring, that should work. Idk why you wanna get rid of the decoys, a big spread is a good spread if you have the guys to help... imo


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

From what I experienced this spring, it was either 1600 plus or right around 200 were the magic numbers. Anything in between was average. The bigger spreads and the smaller spreads is where the big piles came from.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> From what I experienced this spring, it was either 1600 plus or right around 200 were the magic numbers. Anything in between was average. The bigger spreads and the smaller spreads is where the big piles came from.


Interesting..


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> From what I experienced this spring, it was either 1600 plus or right around 200 were the magic numbers. Anything in between was average. The bigger spreads and the smaller spreads is where the big piles came from.


Interesting, complete opposite of what I would say worked this spring for us.

I am a little surprised you had time to do any kind of hunting this Spring, figured you were doing road/section line surveys for most of the spring from sun up to sundown.

To the original question. Keep enough deadlies to use on high wind days, and enough sillosocks to use all the other times.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

[quote="WingedShooter7"

I am a little surprised you had time to do any kind of hunting this Spring, figured you were doing road/section line surveys for most of the spring from sun up to sundown.
[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I experienced this spring, it was either 1600 plus or right around 200 were the magic numbers. Anything in between was average. The bigger spreads and the smaller spreads is where the big piles came from.
> ...


Nice


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Talk to lesserhunter, he has made his sillosocks motionless. That would help with the windy days.


----------

